# Colubrids > Hognose >  New in hognose world ️

## djole13

Please tell me what is the propper weight for hognose 14 months old - my male and female (same date hatched) are 20 grams and 28 grams , i bought them last week, they eat like pigs but i think they are very small for that age.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stephenjallsop

Mines nowhere near 14 months (well under a year) he has refused to eat and yet weighs 18g so i would gues yours are underweight really........i dont think there is a solid answer on what they should weigh are they deffo 14 months?

----------


## djole13

Stephenjallsop, i didnt understand You, sorry, 14 months - under a year???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

The main issue with people owning hognose and colubrids in general is that they do not feed them enough.

They don't realize that pinkies have very little nutritional value and if only fed once a week (which a lot owners do), it translate as very slow growth.

Hognose really start putting on weight once they start eating more meaning full prey items (bigger and with hair)

When fed right you can expect a male to be anywhere between 35 to 70 grams within the first year and a female to be 75 to a 100 grams within a year in average.

Until they are 25 grams I feed mine 3 times a week after that once every 5 days and once a week once they reach 100 grams.

----------

_jclaiborne_ (07-28-2015)

----------


## djole13

Thank You Deborah !!! I bought them two weeks ago, they are 14 months old both. Today they are 20 and 28 grams... I guess that is poor... I just want to hear from someone with knowledge about hognose. I give them a two pinkies for meal on 5 days, tonight they get for dinner mouses with hair ️ i hope they will be a normal weight for their age one day, I hope it will not be too small in the final size. Their former owner were poorly fed obvious. They eat like pigs when they are with me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Thank You Deborah !!! I bought them two weeks ago, they are 14 months old both. Today they are 20 and 28 grams... I guess that is poor... I just want to hear from someone with knowledge about hognose. I give them a two pinkies for meal on 5 days, tonight they get for dinner mouses with hair ️ i hope they will be a normal weight for their age one day, I hope it will not be too small in the final size. Their former owner were poorly fed obvious. They eat like pigs when they are with me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It happens a lot more than you think not by negligence but mainly because people are used to other species and also do not realize what little nutrition there is in pinkies, I am sure with proper feeding they will catch up in no time, especially if they have a good appetite  :Good Job:

----------


## djole13

Yeah, You are right... Pinkies are just water, i know that, but some people don't. Thank You a lot, You give me a hope for my babyes ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stephenjallsop

Sorry was just saying that mine is really young compared to yours and he is near enough 20 grams.....im hoping that now i have finally got him eating he will start putting a bit of weight on. Im not very well experienced with hognose in general but yours do sound pretty light for 14 months.

----------

